# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  [Livre] Oracle 11g : Optimisez vos bases de donnes en production

## Francis Walter

Bonjour,

La rdaction de Developpez.com a lu pour vous le livre :

*Oracle 11g : Optimisez vos bases de donnes en production*




> Ce livre s'adresse aux administrateurs de bases de donnes Oracle 11g qui souhaitent dvelopper leurs comptences dans l'optimisation du fonctionnement des bases de donnes dont ils ont la charge : utiliser au mieux les infrastructures matrielles  leur disposition, organiser la mmoire, les fichiers de diffrents types, les tables et index de leurs bases de donnes de manire pertinente et efficace et enfin, crire des requtes optimises. L'architecte systme collaborant avec des DBA y trouvera galement des informations utiles, le chef de projet technique y lira des conseils aviss sur la configuration des tables et index et son quipe de dveloppeurs disposera d'une liste de bonnes pratiques  mettre en uvre afin de concevoir des requtes performantes.
> 
> Les premiers chapitres expliquent comment optimiser l'utilisation des ressources matrielles afin de configurer au mieux l'architecture physique et logique de la base de donnes : choix de l'architecture matrielle, les entres/sorties, la mmoire et le stockage (fichiers, tables et index).
> 
> Dans la suite du livre, l'auteur passe en revue les diffrents aspects de l'optimisation du fonctionnement d'une base en production : gestion du rfrentiel des statistiques, optimisation du code SQL, surveillance des vnements d'attente et des verrous, gestionnaire de ressources. Le dernier chapitre passe en revue les diffrents outils qu'Oracle met  disposition afin d'assister le DBA dans ses tches d'optimisation.

----------


## Pomalaix

Visiblement il y a un rat dans le lien...

----------


## Francis Walter

> Visiblement il y a un rat dans le lien...


Plus maintenant. Le lien marche  merveille.  ::aie::

----------


## Pomalaix

Maintenant le lien marche  merveille, mais en fait de critique de Fabien, c'est la recopie in extenso de la 4e de couverture qui apparat...

----------

